# [June] What are you reading?



## Krug (Jun 2, 2005)

Just finished Jeffrey Sachs' _The End of Poverty_. I don't agree with everything in his book, but it's a bold vision to end extreme poverty by 2025. His ego does get in the way of his writing, but he does make good points.

Started on Natsuo Kirino's _Out_, a mystery novel translated from the Japanese.


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 2, 2005)

_Star Wars: Shatterpoint_ by Matthew Stover.

Reminds me of Conrad's _Heart of Darkness_.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 2, 2005)

Terry Pratchett's "Monstrous Regiment." There's a lot to like about it, but the explicit Vietnam stuff is more silly than it is interesting to me. Why don't worlds OTHER than Earth ever bleed over into Discworld? But overall, a good work on politics, religion, military, journalism (and I say that as a journalist who has a very critical eye for how the industry is presented) and sexual identity. If he wasn't so damn funny, his books would risk being too literary and deep to find a huge audience. That's a pretty neat trick.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jun 2, 2005)

"Down These Dark Spaceways" ed by Mike Resnick; six science-fiction mystery novellas inspired by Chandler and the like, but not done in the style. So far, just finished David Gerrold's contribution. Very good tale.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jun 2, 2005)

Currently reading Good Omens and the Honor Harrington series.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jun 2, 2005)

The Guide to Demons, Re-reading The Mideval Fortress, and I bought The British Isles by White Wolf to peruse through.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jun 2, 2005)

Just finished _The Fifth Elephant_ by Terry Pratchett, still reading _The Confusion_ by Neal Stephenson and have a backlog of _New Scientist_ magazines to catch up on. And also reading _Frost and Fur_ to write a review for ENWorld.


----------



## Wombat (Jun 2, 2005)

Is this the Terry Pratchett board or what?    I just re-read _Maskerade_ and _Carpe Jugulum_, thus giving me enough of the Witches to last me a few more months.

I am now finished  _The Dark Valley: A Panorama of the 1930s_ -- a very mixed book.  It has one of the greatest short explanations of the Spanish Civil War I have ever read and shows the many false steps taken by France, England, and the United States that might have stopped the Fascists, Nazis, and Japanese, yet the book also takes a lot of sidetrips into fashion, music, and the like which, in and of themselves, are quite fascinating, but go on too long for a book that appears to be devoted to politics and the oncoming war.  So it is a book with great points mixed with fascinating, but off topic, points.  

After this, well, I am uncertain.  We'll see what jumps off the library shelf towards me...


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 2, 2005)

I've gone back to reading Star Wars for the time being.  I just finised up Dark Force Rising and have moved into The Last Command.  I'm still reading the Warhammer 40K Eisenhorn trilogy as well.

Kane


----------



## ForceUser (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm struggling through _Invisible Man_ by Ralph Ellison, which is dense, relevant, and so far, tedious.

I'm also reading a _New International Version Study Bible_--never read the book cover to cover, so I figured I was due. Along the same lines, I'm reading John Dominic Crossan's _The Historical Jesus: the Life of a Mediterranean Jewish Peasant_ as well as John B. Cobb, Jr.'s _The Process Perspective: Frequently Asked Questions About Process Theology_.

And just for fun, I'm re-reading for the third time a Crichton thriller, _Airframe_. It's one of his better books. 

On the horizon: _Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince_.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Jun 2, 2005)

Recently finished Stephenson's _The System of the World_, and am preparing to start Jared Diamond's _Collapse_.

But with all the recent talk on the boards about Leiber, I'm tempted to pick up the old Fafhrd and Mouser stories again.

Warrior Poet


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm between books.  I think I'll re-read the Song of Fire and Ice series in anticipation of the 4th book.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Jun 2, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> I'm struggling through _Invisible Man_ by Ralph Ellison, which is dense, relevant, and so far, tedious.



I hope it gets less tedious for you.  _Invisible Man_ is an outstanding book, not only in the story it tells, but how it's crafted.

Warrior Poet


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 2, 2005)

I've been struggling to finish  Passages  by Connie Willis.  It is an interesting concept but the should have edited about one-third of the book right out, mostly in the first half.  It was so repetitious it was painful.

I just started  Shadowmarch ]/u] by Tad Williams.  It will probably take a long time to finish since I really should be doing reading for my class and the research project I need to submit.


----------



## KaosDevice (Jun 2, 2005)

"The Light Ages" by Ian McLeod, good stuff. Steampunky but with some nifty historical anarchopolitical bits.


----------



## Someone (Jun 2, 2005)

Supposedly, the latest harry potter and the (translated) 5th book in the Geralt of Rivia series have to come out this month. I´m waiting for them.


----------



## jcfiala (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm currently reading 'Refactoring: Improving the Design of Existing Code', which is very interesting.  

On an RPG front, I'm working my way through the Planar Handbook, with an eye to adapting it to my current game.

On a fiction front, I've got a few books I'm saving for the beach.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Jun 2, 2005)

I just rushed through 'a Forest of Stars' Book 2 of the saga of seven suns.  Ive picked up the third ('Horizon Storms'), and I hope to get it done soon so I can get the 4th, due out I think this month (itll probably have to wait a bit).  

Once Ive finished that, I have 'Wizard for Hire', by Jim Butcher that I was going to read, but Im thinking of holding off a while, and seeing what this Lieber stuff is all about .  

Everyone keeps telling me how good the grey mouser is, so I think Ill have to dig up a copy.


----------



## Asmo (Jun 2, 2005)

Just got my copy of "Polgara the Sorceress". I´ve just read "Belgarath the Sorcerer" and I must say that I´m pleased.
It has been a while since I read Eddings and I´m ashamed to say that I´ve forgotten how good he is. I´m seriously tempted to read The Belgariad again.

Asmo


----------



## freebfrost (Jun 2, 2005)

_American Gods _ by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jun 2, 2005)

Just finished _Darksong Rising _ by L.E. Modesitt (3rd in the Soprano Sorceress series).

The main character's self-doubt and constant whining is getting a little wearisome, but I _really_ like Modesitt.


----------



## ragboy (Jun 2, 2005)

*Fiction:* Just finished _The Crimson Talisman_ - it started out better than the other two Eberron books, but I think it fell into the same hole: Too long for a pulp story. I'm picking up _Ilium_ again so I can finally finish that... 

*Comics:* Still just Conan... can't find anything else that can hold my attention for multiple issues... 

*Gaming:* Eberron Campaign Setting and Sharn: City of Towers. Getting ready for my first actual Eberron campaign... 

No non-fiction this month... must be summer.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 2, 2005)

Started _Hominids_ by Robert J. Sawyer this morning on the plane, and I'm enjoying it quite a bit. Also read _Superman/Batman Volume 1: Public Enemies_, I really like the art, but not one of Jeff Loeb's strongest stories. Not bad, but could have been better. I may wait on the second volume. ANd finally, I have a huge plate of reading to get through for the ENnie Awards, so reading for pleasure might go away for a while...


----------



## Draken (Jun 2, 2005)

The Memory of Earth, by Orson Scott Card, and Libris Mortis.  After those, The Morgaine Saga and the Monster Manual III


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 2, 2005)

Just finished the Briar King by J. Gregory Keyes. Excellent book, though a little slow to start. Eagerly awaiting the Charnel Prince in paperback. Keyes' stuff is very good- I especially like how he modifies real world languages in BK to create a sense of different cultures. If you like Martin's Game of Thrones series, I highly recommend the Briar King.


----------



## sniffles (Jun 3, 2005)

This -is- the Pratchett thread!     I'm alternating between 'Men At Arms', 'The Chick is in the Mail' ed. by Esther Freisner, and a Doctor Who novel, 'The Ancestor Cell', I don't even know who it's by.  And last night I read volume 1 of 'Qwan' (it's a manga).


----------



## MonsterMash (Jun 3, 2005)

jcfiala said:
			
		

> I'm currently reading 'Refactoring: Improving the Design of Existing Code', which is very interesting.




Is that the Martin Fowler book? I probably need to seek it out and have a read sometime.


----------



## JediSoth (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm finishing up _Tales from Margaritaville_ by Jimmy Buffett. After that, I'll read _The City of Towers_ by Keith Baker. Hopefully I'll have my copy of _Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince_ by then.

JediSoth


----------



## Nellisir (Jun 3, 2005)

Just finished _Death of a Necromancer_ and _The Wizard-Hunters_ by Martha Wells, and intend to go looking for the rest of her books today.  Cool reading.

In comics, I read _Uncanny X-Men_, _Exiles_, _House of M #1_, and _X-Men Unlimited_ last night.  Uncanny was a nice sort of "summary of outside the book but still relevant events" that Claremont does periodically (other authors just seem to ignore other books).  Psylocke trying to find her memorial was pretty funny.  And I always love Spiral and Mojo....

Cheers
Nell.


----------



## Mallus (Jun 3, 2005)

_Midnight Tides_... I'm taking an absurd amount of pleasure from Tehol Beddict and Bugg. I can honestly say at this point, I don't care if Erickson ever successfully resolves his metaplot. If he can keep populating the Malazan would with characters like these, I'll be along for the ride.

Next up: non-fiction. _Freakonomics_ and Camille Paglia's _Break, Blow, Burn_.


----------



## Gentlegamer (Jun 3, 2005)

"The Clocks of Iraz" by L. Sprague de Camp.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 4, 2005)

JediSoth said:
			
		

> I'm finishing up _Tales from Margaritaville_ by Jimmy Buffett.



Did they republish this? My old trade paperback of it has seen better days, and I was hoping to find a replacement (maybe even in hardback), but I've had no luck.


----------



## Brakkart (Jun 5, 2005)

Having finished reading the The Cormyr Trilogy, Realms of the Dragons II and the last book of the Return of the Archwizards trilogy in the past couple weeks, I'm now reading The Sapphire Crescent as I start on the Scions of Arrabar trilogy. Also just ordered the entire Halruaa based trilogy. I love the Forgotten Realms!


----------



## Aesmael (Jun 5, 2005)

Reading _God: A Brief History_  by John Bowker
Reading to my girlfriend _Equal Rites_ by, yes, Terry Pratchett


----------



## fett527 (Jun 5, 2005)

Revenge of the Sith novelization.  I have to say it's details so far are quite different than the movie.  More so than the other novelizations as I recall.


----------



## Aust Diamondew (Jun 5, 2005)

Lords and Ladies by Pratchett.
Cicero: The Life and Times of Rome's Greatest Politician (can't remember the author).


----------



## Wombat (Jun 5, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> _American Gods _ by Neil Gaiman.




Hmmm, been a while... think I have to re-read this one


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm almost finished with Avenger by Frederick Forsyth and will start War of the Worlds. I want to know how the story was before Hollywood butchered it.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jun 5, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> Along the same lines, I'm reading John Dominic Crossan's _The Historical Jesus: the Life of a Mediterranean Jewish Peasant_ as well as John B. Cobb, Jr.'s _The Process Perspective: Frequently Asked Questions About Process Theology_.




I'd be interested in hearing your review about these, after you're done.  From the title of the former, it sounds interesting.



			
				Warrior Poet said:
			
		

> and am preparing to start Jared Diamond's _Collapse_.




The reviews on Amazon for this have been lackluster, so I've been waiting (for over four months) for my turn to come up to borrow this from the library.  A review from you would be interesting, as well...

******

Okay, my contribution.

I'm reading (or rather, _attempting to read_) An Imaginary Tale, the history of the square root of negative one (i, for those of you who took college math).  It's very dense, or maybe I'm just dense, because I'm having difficulty following all the proofs and brilliant ideas from the mathematical greats...

It's one of six books that are an introductory offer from Scientific American's Book Club.  (Not wanting to get into a book club, I just outright bought them from Amazon.)  The others are:
Zero: The Biography of a Dangerous Idea 
To Infinity and Beyond 
The Golden Ratio : The Story of PHI, the World's Most Astonishing Number 
e: The Story of a Number 
The Joy of Pi

I'm also reading Excel 2000 Formulas, an excellent book.

On a more fun front, I've got the War of the Spider Queen series books 4 and 5 ready for me to pick up at the library.


----------



## ShrinkyLink (Jun 5, 2005)

Halfway through _Star Wars: Battle Surgeons_.  So far, it reads more like a character study/soap opera than the all out action we expect from that galaxy way back when. It isn't bad--and there's a nice tie in to _Darth Maul: Shadow Hunter_ that took me by surprise.

Also catching up on about a year's worth of _Knights of the Dinner Table,_ as well as back issues of _Wired _and_ New Scientist.

_Is it safe to assume most of us will be reading the new Potter by month's end?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 5, 2005)

Not reading a novel currently. I started reading my Stargate RPG book from cover to cover a couple of days ago.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jun 6, 2005)

As usual, everything is audiobooks. I have a hardcopy book on my nightstand, which I am about 25% done with, and I've been working on it for several months now. I think I'm even two months behind in reading my subscription to Dungeon magazine. Audiobooks is all I seem to be able to fit in these days.

While I workout, I am finishing up the abridged version (they don't make an unabridged CD audiobook version) of Jared Diamond's _Guns, Germs and Steel_. It's proving to be pretty tedious, but that's probably because I've heard pretty much everything in it in bits and pieces over the years. Still, I would recommend it if you haven't already read it or heard all about it.

Went to visit my daughter this weekend, so I had plenty of drive time for two more audiobooks. The first was _The Christmas Train_ by David Baldacci, which I thouroughly enjoyed. I am also almost done with _In a Sunburned Country_ by Bill Bryson, a log of his journeys in Australia. I've enjoyed his research, wit and wry observations in previous books and he doesn't disappoint here either.

Not sure what's next, but I have lots of choices, since I visited the main county library for books on CD before visiting my daughter.

-Dave


----------



## jcfiala (Jun 6, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Is that the Martin Fowler book? I probably need to seek it out and have a read sometime.




Yes, it is.  It's a nice book, physically - hard covers and a ribbon sewn into the binding for a bookmark.  It's a good book, but it helps if you're familiar with Java, as all the examples are in it.  (Not a big problem for me, although I work mostly in C#.)


----------



## Shag (Jun 7, 2005)

I read about 4 books a month so I'll have to reply again in about 2 weeks.

Right now I'm reading "Robot Dreams" a collection of Asimov short stories and Judgement of Caesar by Steven Saylor, man I wish it was thicker!  Saylor, Scarrow write faster!  Need more good Roman books.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Jun 7, 2005)

Currently slogging through the Magic "Kamigawa" trilogy. (Don't normally read "Magic" novels, buit figured I'd give this one a try.

Next up is "Light Before Day" by Christopher Rice. (Since I liked his debut novel "A Density of SOuls.")

Then I may try the "Left Behind" series.  Depsite the propganda inherent in the series, which I don't really care for, I've heard that they're still a decently entertaining series.


----------



## Storm Raven (Jun 7, 2005)

Right now I'm reading _The Urth of the New Sun_, by Gene Wolfe. As part of my current effort to read every novel she published in her lifetime, I'm also in the middle of _Voorloper_, by Andre Norton.


----------



## danbuter (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm reading "The Honor of the Queen" by David Weber. Pretty damn good book, if you like military scifi.


----------



## Mark (Jun 8, 2005)

The Destruction of Jerusalem by Josephus


----------



## Gentlegamer (Jun 8, 2005)

Finished "The Clocks of Iraz," now onto "The Unbeheaded King," both by L. Sprague de Camp.


----------



## ragboy (Jun 8, 2005)

Mr. T said:
			
		

> I'm almost finished with Avenger by Frederick Forsyth and will start War of the Worlds. I want to know how the story was before Hollywood butchered it.




Ooo! I really like Forsyth. His protagonists are usually not supermen, but just very good at what they do. Have you read _The Deceiver_? It's basically a collection of spy vignettes strung together as recounted at the main character's 'hearing.' He's a old school British spy that did things the old school way and with the end of the Cold War, is ripe for retirement. That movie _Spy Game_ reminded me a lot of this book. I found bits and pieces of his other books that were extremely interesting, but this has been the only one that I liked all the way through.


----------



## Welverin (Jun 9, 2005)

I just started Brokedown Palace, by Steven Brust.

And since I haven't replied to one of these in a while, I'll go back a bi as well.

I believe I last mentioned Agyar or Cowboy Feng's Space Bar and Grill, both by Steven Brust, moved onto Dune the Battle of Corrin.

I picked up American Gods based on comments here, which more than made up for my severe dislike of Perdido Street Station, which I also picked up based on comments here.

Decided on a couple of SW books that had been sitting around too long, Survivor's Quest (Zahn) and Tatooine Ghost (Denning).

Next were Pillar of the Sun and The City of Towers, followed by the Revenge of the Sith novel.

I feel like I'm forgetting something, but I think that's it.


----------



## Ibram (Jun 9, 2005)

I just finished reading "The Daemons Curse" which opens the new Malus Darkblade series of books from BL... and it confirms what I knew all along: Warhammer Dark Elves rock... sooo much better then those FR pozers

I'm getting ready to start the new book from REH "Bran Mac Morn, The Last King"  which I am very much looking forward to.


----------



## Chaldfont (Jun 9, 2005)

Just finished Glen Cook's The Silver Spike, a Black Company book I somehow missed while reading the series. It got me wanting to try out the Black Company game that just came out.

I just started Neal Stephenson's The System of the World. I love these books, but they are crowding out all my other reading.

On the other hand, they are improving my vocabulary by providing a nice divagation from my usual fare.


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm slowly making my way through _Earthquake Season _ by Tim Powers...it's hard to stick with it.


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 10, 2005)

I just picked up _Blades of the Tiger_ ... only got a few pages into it, but I'm excited because I've been a big Taladas fan since the boxed set came out (waaay back when).


----------



## Aesmael (Jun 11, 2005)

Just picked up the other day volume 2 of Excel Saga & volume 6 of Berserk - shame no one seems to stock #5, have to keep looking.

The God book is very interesting but not detailed/thorough enough for my liking.


----------



## haiiro (Jun 11, 2005)

I polished off a collection of non-fiction by Chuck Palahniuk, Stranger than Fiction -- which was great, up there with Haunted as my favorite work he's done -- and moved on to Fortune's Bastard, by Robert Chalmers (also excellent). I've been in some sort of magical good book zone lately, which is always nice.


----------



## Jerome Steelsides (Jun 13, 2005)

Finishing off The Claw of the Conciliator by Gene Wolfe.  Are the other series he wrote, like the Long Sun and Short Sun series, also in the same world?

Next up I'll be taking a break from the Book of the New Sun before picking up the rest and reading The Devil in the White City by umm...I forget the author's name.  Larson?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 13, 2005)

About to start EISENHORN (Xenos - Malleus - Hereticus) by Dan Abnett a Warhammer 40K novel.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 13, 2005)

That is an excellent trilogy.  Very well written and captures the feel of the 40K universe famously.

Kane


----------



## Megatron (Jun 13, 2005)

Summer reading at the moment:

Sailor on the Sea of Fate, Moorcock
The Dreamthief's Daughter, Moorcock
Iron & Silk, Mark Salzman
The Holy Science, Swami Sri Yukteswar


I need a job...


----------



## takyris (Jun 14, 2005)

I just finished *Earth Logic*, by Laurie Marks, and man, was I disappointed.

It’s the sequel to her book from a few years ago, *Fire Logic*, which I enjoyed massively. I wouldn’t want everything I read to be like it, but it was a breath of fresh air – pistols in a fantasy world, two female protagonists who have a mature romantic relationship, and a message of forgiveness and ending hatred. Good quality stuff.

And now, *Earth Logic*, which worked so well in some ways and clunked profoundly in others. To be brief, since I don’t imagine that this is a book most people have read or will read:

-	It’s cool to see fantasy with people of alternate sexualities. I wish there’d been a few more straight people, or people in straight relationships, featured in the book, but I imagine that gay people reading most fantasy feel the same way most of the time, so I was willing to take it as a walk in someone else’s shoes.
-	The first hundred and fifty pages felt like throat clearing, which was bad for two reasons. First, the first book opened really quickly, and to have this one clunk out with the characters essentially saying “Gosh, the situation is complex, we don’t know what to do, let’s angst on it for awhile,” really didn’t gather enough momentum for me. And second, it’d been three years since I read the previous book, and Marks missed a great opportunity to reintroduce me to her characters. I had trouble remembering who was who, and who was sleeping with who, and who had given birth to who, and it didn’t help to have a young girl calling everyone her mother or father in some kind of collective-family spirit. Yes, collective families: wonderful. But remind me who the couples are, first.
-	A lengthy political discussion is not ENWorld-viable, but anyone who has read this far will not be surprised to learn that the author is a liberal, and that this book has a strong message of shades-of-gray, forgiveness rather than violent justice, and seeking the more complex solution. That’s all wonderful – it’s good to see some fantasy doing that in general, and as a big ol’ liberal myself, I love the message. But this book struck me as conservative propaganda disguised as liberal propaganda. In this book, the conservatives are the people who actually get things done, while the liberal people read this world’s equivalent of Tarot cards, moon about, try to find inspiration in old poetry, drink tea, confess that they don’t know what to do, read some more Tarot cards, consult old children’s stories in dreams to find a solution, angst about their relationships, and then read a few more Tarot cards just for kicks. Good heavens – I’d vote conservative, too, if those were my options.
-	There’s a big character conflict that seemed almost entirely contrived to create some tension. It doesn’t go anywhere or do anything except make the two female protagonists feel sad about not getting to be with each other, which isn’t bad in itself, but it’s built up as this massively important thing that… isn’t.
-	The end of the story felt like an enormous cop-out. If you’re going to go with “the solution is to be peaceful, the solution is to look beyond easy answers, the solution is to change people’s minds, not force them into obedience” as your big ethical theme, do you have any idea how much it kills your theme to have your earth-witch heroine manifest massive magical power in the climax to make it impossible for anyone to fight her, so that nobody has any choice except to make peace? It’s like the grand political statement massively derailed and fell into typical-fantasy land, where the big magic prop does all the heavy lifting in the end. And this story, until that point, was the antithesis of big-magical-prop stories.

So there we go. Bummer of a read. I’d been waiting for this one for awhile, and now I’m thinking that the first book, *Fire Logic*, really was intended as a standalone book, but Marks had to crank out a second book to make the publishers happy. While it still had a good lyrical feel, it was a big disappointment overall.


----------



## Hijinks (Jun 14, 2005)

> It has been a while since I read Eddings and I´m ashamed to say that I´ve forgotten how good he is. I´m seriously tempted to read The Belgariad again.




All of Eddings's works up to and including the Althalus book (because as far as I know, it was intended to be a series) were excellent, and I re-read them frequently. Unfortunately, I can't get into his latest "Elder Gods" series.  I've noticed that Eddings tends to have characters explain to each other what's already happened (and what I've already read), so I get annoyed having to read it over and over again.

Example:  Character A is being introduced in the book for the first time.  Character B is introducing Char A to Char's C and D.  Char A and B have a conversation about Char C; Char B explains to Char A what Char C has done this far in the book.  Then Char E enters the plot for the first time.  Char B then explains the same past actions to Char E.  It just gets old.  I don't remember that going on in his older books, to this extreme; I think he's trying to fill space 

Currently I'm reading the Three Mousketeers series, thanks to the Dumas thread here   Inspired me!

That will get interrupted by Half-blood Prince and, in September, my favorite author's latest novel is supposed to come out, Diana Gabaldon's A Breath of Fire and Ashes.  Soooo excited!! *bounces happily*

Amazon.com says that Half-blood Prince isn't supposed to come out until July??


----------



## Hijinks (Jun 14, 2005)

> Then I may try the "Left Behind" series. Depsite the propganda inherent in the series, which I don't really care for, I've heard that they're still a decently entertaining series.




A good read, even for aetheists like me.  Some of it got a little old, but hey, they love their religion and want others to love it too.  Nothing wrong with that.  It's still a good adventure story.


----------



## Jeph (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm about halfway through Neal Stephensen's _The System of the World_.

After that's done, I'll probably pick up _All Tomorrow's Parties_ or something else Gibson.


----------



## Krug (Jun 14, 2005)

_Persepolis_ by Marjane Satrapi. Belongs amongst the best graphic novels ever such as _Maus_.


----------



## Tetsubo (Jun 15, 2005)

Tank by Patrick Wright


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 18, 2005)

Besides game books for the ENnies, I'm now reading:

Star Wars Revenge of the Sith novilization
Candyfreak by Steve Almond


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 18, 2005)

Caddyshack: The novelization of the movie.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Jun 18, 2005)

Re-reading _Song of Ice and Fire _ in anticipation of _Feast for Crows_. Currently near the start of _Clash of Kings_.


----------



## Krug (Jun 18, 2005)

Valnar's Bane, Warhammer novel. All right. Nothing particularly groundbreaking.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 18, 2005)

I've been given _Guns, Germs, and Steel_ by Jared Diamond to read. Haven't cracked it open yet, though.


----------



## Welverin (Jun 23, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> I feel like I'm forgetting something, but I think that's it.




oh yeah, God Emperor of Dune.

Since I last posted I read Transcendence and started Immortalis, though I've been focusing on Exalted the Dragon-blooded of late.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 23, 2005)

At the moment, listening to _The Fires of Heaven_ on audiobook as I commute to and from work.  By Robert Jordan.  I have read it before, but I'm trying to get caught up again -- I've dropped the whole series in the past, but it actually looks like he might be threatening to finish soon.

Also, reading Michio Kaku's _Parallel Worlds_ in the meantime.  And I've got Steven Erikson's _Gardens of the Moon_ on hold for me at the library, whenever it gets turned back in.


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 23, 2005)

I just finished J. Gregory Keyes' _The Waterborn_ and I'm starting _The Black God_ when I get back home from work.  So far, I've been impressed with the series.


----------



## KaosDevice (Jun 23, 2005)

I just finished Lynn Abbey's Sanctuary' whew, it was a bit chore like. Next up is a reread of Practical Demon Keeping by m'man Chris Moore.


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 24, 2005)

update ... after having _The Black Company_ in my posession for a few years I finally got around to getting past the chapter with the were-leopard ... and I'm loving it so far.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 24, 2005)

Just finished the League of Extraordinary Gentleman graphic novels.  Awesome but I think I liked the first one better.

I also just read the first Steampunk graphic novel.  Great artwork but for the life me I couldn't follow what was going on half the time.  :\ 

I have the Planetary series awaiting but I need to finish up Conan: The Cimmerian.

I'll probably read the first Thieves' World after that.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 24, 2005)

Finished _Children of the Mind_!  Woo!  Done with the Ender Series.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Jun 25, 2005)

Warning, I guess Id better cover my bases and warn here that there are minor spoilers within (though they will in way ruin your reading pleasure).

Well since my last response, I finished 'Horizon Storms' by Kevin J. Anderson, book three of the saga of seven suns.  This series has to be the first Ive ever read that had that many characters in it, but nonetheless it wasnt al that hard to keep up with (aside from a core few, the rest usually dissapear again after a few scenes).

I wont spoil any of it for you, but I liked the ending, and cant wait till number four comes out next month.

Since then, I have picked up 'swords and deviltry', 'annals of the black company', and 'wizard for hire.'

I have to say, I still dont see what the big attraction to fafhrd and the grey mouser is.  (well, aside from the teenagers wet dream soft porn aspects...boobs everywhere, innuendo in over half the lines.)  I just dont see it.  The only thing it has going for it in my book is it reads fast.

The black company I picked up because I was wanting to read some low-magic settings, and I thought people here on these boards recommended it for that reason. Well it isnt.  When Goblin and One-eye can taunt one another with the animated corpses of the battlefield, or summon up butt-kissing monkey illusions (the sillier aspects) and trap a pile of gold so that only the head of one of their enemies can free it, whenever they want...thats a pretty serious amount of magic.  

That being said, I have been sucked into this book.  Its been a very fun read, and while I havent made it very far, I do look forward to seeing what happens next.

As far as wizard for hire goes, its the compilation of the first three novels by Jim Butcher about a wizard turned private detective...in chicago...in the present.  My wife devoured the book, and the only reason I havent made it more than a few chapters in is because of the other reading Ive been doing.  Light reading at best, so far, but worth the trip.

'THE pizza truck!'


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 25, 2005)

I last read The Sword in the Storm by David Gemmell. A whole book to build up to a 
great war between pseudo-Romans and pseudo-Celts and then when the big battle finally
comes it just feels like an afterthought.

Overall the characters are in the book pretty good, entertaining but believable, but all
introduced in the most clumsy way possible. It's a pretty classic hero 'coming of age'
story and is step-by-step by the book with several attempts at twists, all that failed 
(except one, which I must admit I did not see coming).

Not really a 'bad' book as such, but fairly forgettable. At best: _Meh_.



What to people here think of Gemmell's stuff? Is this typical Gemmell story or awaits 
me something more interesting in the Gemmell library?


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Jun 25, 2005)

I've been re-reading some old horror stories while I await my next shipment of books from Amazon.  I've also been reading some Bradbury short stories.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jun 25, 2005)

In the King's Service by Katherine Kurtz.


----------



## Shag (Jun 25, 2005)

Here is my second post in this thread, not going to quite make it through 4 books, I've started reading the Marcus Didius Falco books by Lidsey Davis.

3.5 books a months isn't too bad   I blame knights of the old republic 2 for that.


----------



## Asmo (Jun 25, 2005)

Finished "Polgara the Sorceress" and Dan Browns "Deception Point".
Today I`ve read 200 pages of "American Gods" by Neil Gaiman.
This has been a great month! 

Asmo


----------



## Iron_Chef (Jun 25, 2005)

I read George R.R. Martin's A Song of Ice And Fire series back to back:

A Game Of Thrones
A Clash Of Kings
A Storm Of Swords

Took me three weeks (one per book). Fantastic! Better than Tolkien or any other fantasy I've ever read. Just ordered Legends 1-2, which feature two prequels to the series, The Hdge Knight and The Sworn Sword...


----------



## Asmo (Jun 26, 2005)

Iron_Chef said:
			
		

> I read George R.R. Martin's A Song of Ice And Fire series back to back:
> 
> A Game Of Thrones
> A Clash Of Kings
> ...




I´ll read Martin when he´s finished with the series..I´ll not do the same mistake as with Robert Jordan.
I quit after book 6, started to read book 7 and could not remember what happened in book 6.

Asmo


----------



## drothgery (Jun 26, 2005)

So far this month (counting Memorial Day weekend as this month, which isn't technically accurate, but unofficially June stretches from Memorial Day weekend to the 4th of July weekend in my book)...

I picked up three books by random authors Amazon.com thought I'd like so I'd have something to read while flying over Memorial Day weekend. Diana Francis' _Path of Fate_ was good enough that I bought the sequel. Elizabeth Moon's _Trading in Danger_ would have been, except that the sequel's hitting paperback in two months, so I thought I could wait. Patricia Briggs' _Dragon Bones_, I'm giving up on after the first book.

Reread Bujold's Vorkosigan series (well, except for the _Winterfair Gift_ short story that's in an anthology with nothing else I'm interested in and haven't broken down and bought anyway), and read her _The Hallowed Hunt_ (the third Challion universe fantasy book). I'd brought _Cordelia's Honor_ with me along with the three random books above in case I didn't like any of them.

Saw Peter David's _Tong Lashing_ (the third Aprobos book) in paperback and picked it up, too.

Also reread the three parts of Brust's _Viscount of Adrilankha_, and all five Harry Potter books (as the sixth will be out Real Soon Now). 

Currently rereading Robin Hobb's Farseer trilogy while waiting for another Elizabeth Moon sci-fi book and Harry Potter 6 from Amazon.

Long term projects: Reread Wheel of Time in September/October, picking up the main novels for the first time since I was so disappointed by _Crossroads of Twilight_ (I've read _New Spring_ to help me out with my PBP d20 WoT game).


----------



## scireader (Jun 26, 2005)

*Book*

Looking forward to Buried Deep Inside by Steve Mallard www.stevemallard.com.  Looks like several novels will be published.  Been following the site for several months and the book is to be released in August.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jun 27, 2005)

Currently _The Confusion_ Neal Stephenson, _Maximum Bob_ Elmore Leonard, _Pocket Players Handbook_, and _Elements of Magic Revised_. The last one is for a review so very detailed work.


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Jun 28, 2005)

Finished Winter's Heart and Crossroads of Twilight, in anticipation of Knife of Dreams.
Now I'm reading Dead Witch Walking by Kim Harrison.
Also reading through Mike Stackpole and Aaron Alston's X-Wing Series (again).
After I'm done with those, I'm gonna read through Harry Potter again.


----------



## Shallown (Jun 28, 2005)

Finishing John Ringos militray sci-fi series.

I really like his style.

I read Hymn Before Battle and Gust Front on line and picked up the last two Devil's dance and Hells faire later.

I just need to get the other spin off Cally's war at some point. 

Been spending most my time reworking Gamma world 1-4th edition into a D20 game.

Later


----------



## Rabelais (Jun 30, 2005)

*Reading list*

Finished Belgariad series, moving on to Mallorean series by David Eddings.

Next up is Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee.


----------



## devilbat (Jul 1, 2005)

Just finished  "Ghosts in the Snow" by Tamara Siler Jones.

I wanted to like it, I really, really did.  But in the end, I found the book let me down with a predictable end, a frustrating mix of period and modern vocabulary in a period setting, and a lack of information regarding characters and setting.  It gave me the same feeling as when I'm reading a Forgotten Realms supplement, and it referances two or three other books I don't own.

I'm almost finished "Extinction", book IV of the War of the Spider Queen series.  A nice light read.

On Deck is "The Servants of Twilight" by Dean Koontz


----------



## Hellcow (Jul 1, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I'm slowly making my way through _Earthquake Season _ by Tim Powers...it's hard to stick with it.



While I loved _Last Call_, I didn't care for _Earthquake Season_. However, I thought that _Declare_ was much better, so try that sometime if you haven't already.


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 1, 2005)

Hellcow said:
			
		

> While I loved _Last Call_, I didn't care for _Earthquake Season_. However, I thought that _Declare_ was much better, so try that sometime if you haven't already.



 I finished it, and moved on to Greg Keyes "The Changeling" and "The Blackgod"

They were both excellent. 

Earthquake season was alright, but it was no "Anubis Gates," which is the book that turned me on to Tim Powers in the first place. It was far from perfect, but there were lots of ideas to mine for modern games. Good stuff all around!


----------



## WayneLigon (Jul 1, 2005)

Still working on _The Neutronium Alchemist_ part one; just about done with it and already have Part Two. Man, this a huge, huge work but it's very good and moves along very well. Multiple characters and viewpoints but he handles it all effortlessly.


----------



## Hellcow (Jul 2, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Earthquake season was alright, but it was no "Anubis Gates," which is the book that turned me on to Tim Powers in the first place.



Just curious - were you reading Earthquake Season without having read Last Call or Expiration Date? It was basically a simultaneous sequel to both books... and frankly, I think Last Call was by far the best of the three.


----------



## Pants (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm continuing my streak of being unable to finish any books.

_Cryptonomicon_ plagues me like some half-rotted zombie that comes clambering from its shallow grave every few weeks, only to be cajoled for a few short moments before getting kicked back in the hole. It's not as if the book is bad by any means, but I never seem to actually get anywhere. The book actually seems to get longer the more I read it, giving me the impression that I'm not accomplishing anything...

_Midnight Tides_ is going much faster, though, so far it is the least engrossing of Erikson's books. _Gardens of the Moon_, for all its problems, has a pretty fast pace and moves along at a decent speed. _Memories of Ice_, on the other hand, started out at a clumsy plod, but when it hit stride it really hit its stride. Hopefully _Midnight Tides_ is the same way...

My list of books to read is slowly growing more and more massive.
Once _The Warrior Prophet_ comes in, I'll start reading that. _The Silver Spike_ and _The Dragonbone Chair_ come after that and King's _Desperation_ and _The Regulators_ come last.


----------

